# Peruflora's Cirila Alca



## Silvan (Jul 17, 2014)

Bought as a blooming size plant...two years ago! It sure took it's
time. But it's going to produce three flowers so I won't complain too
much. I waited for the second flower to open before posting, but the
first one fell off as I was getting the camera for the picture...grr 
oh well, I used it for measurement. 












First flower with a six inch (15cm) ruler :


----------



## eteson (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice things have you there in your laundry room!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, 6 inches! Is this normal size for this cross? I would expect something smaller, similar to most Fritz Schombergs I've seen.


----------



## Silvan (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks eteson. 


I took my Suzanne Decker upstair to take a side by side picture with
the Cirila Alca for comparison between the two of them.  






a bit blury, but you get the idea..


----------



## Silvan (Jul 17, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Wow, 6 inches! Is this normal size for this cross? I would expect something smaller, similar to most Fritz Schombergs I've seen.



I don't think I've ever seen another Cirila Alca beside mine. So, I don't know.


----------



## Silvan (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Jean-Pierre, 
I hope my SD stays compact like that. But I know that the flower stem
can be longer as on it's first bloom it was 18" long.
As for the CA, I bought it from Sam (orchid inn) and it was kovachii x dalessandroi. Maybe if it had been the reverse the flower would've been
different? As I don't see what else it could be beside a Cirila Alca.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2014)

Silvan said:


> I waited for the second flower to open before posting, but the first one fell off as I was getting the camera for the picture...grr


! 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 17, 2014)

Silvan said:


> Thanks Jean-Pierre,
> I hope my SD stays compact like that. But I know that the flower stem
> can be longer as on it's first bloom it was 18" long.
> As for the CA, I bought it from Sam (orchid inn) and it was kovachii x dalessandroi. Maybe if it had been the reverse the flower would've been
> different? As I don't see what else it could be beside a Cirila Alca.



I'm very sorry Sylvan, I made a big mistake... I mix up my mind when I first look at this post and your nice photo, I had Eumelia Arias in mind... 

It is a very nice Cirilia Alca...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2014)

I love the color!


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2014)

I love the color on both plants! Those particular shades of deep pink and
pale pink just turn me on.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 18, 2014)

Both plants are great!


----------



## eteson (Jul 18, 2014)

Cross both!


----------



## Justin (Jul 18, 2014)

love both of them!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 18, 2014)

Both are lovely!


----------



## kellyincville (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the deep pink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDT (Jul 19, 2014)

Enchanting pinks! Wonderful to see them together.


----------



## Silvan (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks all 
I really wonder what colour the PCA would have been if flowered during
cooler months.


----------



## Silvan (Jul 20, 2014)

eteson said:


> Cross both!



True that they seem like they would make great progeny. Never thought
about crossing both together. Maybe, the next time around.


----------



## Silvan (Jul 20, 2014)

abax said:


> I love the color on both plants! Those particular shades of deep pink and
> pale pink just turn me on.



lol... 
I didn't care much about pink flowers until I flowered my first pink phrag.
Now, those shades of pink is a must!


----------

